# Grandmother gets prison



## Kacey (May 12, 2007)

> Grandmother gets prison
> 
> 3-year sentence for locking boy in dog crate at night
> By Kieran Nicholson
> ...



:soapbox:


----------



## exile (May 12, 2007)

When the sorry history of this poor planet is reckoned up, the very worst things that will be laid to our account are the horrific abuses committed by adults against children. Case in point....


----------



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2007)

deserved it... does SHE get locked up in a dog crate for 3 years??... those prison cells are mighty roomy by comparison.


----------



## theletch1 (May 13, 2007)

I like the judges response that letting her off easy would be a liscence to others to do the same thing.  Wish more judges had the same feeling about child abuse.


----------



## dturtleman (May 14, 2007)

how could she do such a thing? where do people get their crazy ideas, to do stuff like that?


----------

